# Ford 7500 Industrial Service Manual



## axman223 (Jan 3, 2012)

My father-in-law recently purchased a Ford 7500 Industrial tractor. The year is between 1973 and 1975. Does anybody know where he can get a service manual on CD??? If not on CD, where can he get a copy of the manual at a reasonable price? Thanks!


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

Ebay may offer a CD occasionally, but I didn't see any today. Messick's at the top of the page may have service manuals.

ssb tractor specializes in manuals. Here is what they have at this time:
7500 Loader Service Manual, 114 pages $37.95 
7500 IND Service Manual, 488 pages $137.95 

Ebay has several used manuals for a Ford 7500.


----------

